# java.security.AccessControlException wegen NAT?



## rohn (8. Dez 2004)

Hallo....

ich bin dabei einen OnlineSimulator zu entwickeln. Ein Applet bildet das Frontend und die Ereignisse (buttonclicks) werden über ein Servlet zum Server geschickt. Es findet eine HTTP Übertragung vom Applet zu einem Servlet statt und das Servlet öffnet eine Socketverbindung an Port 8765 zur Simulatorlogik, welche die Ereignisse auswertet und neue Zustände setzt. Diese werden wiederum über die Socketverbindung zum Servlet geschickt und von dort via HTTP zum Applet. Innerhalb eines Netzwerks(192.168.9.) funktioniert diese Übertragung, jedoch sollte sie über das Internet via NAT funktionieren. Der Server bekommt also eine Adresse, über die er von außen zu erreichen ist. Aber hier bekommen ich eine java.security.AccessControlException:access denied 
(java.net.SocketPermission 192.168.9.176:2020 connect,resolve) Kann es sein das es an der NAT liegt welche die Adresse übersetzt?  
Würde mich freuen wenn jemand ne Idee dazu hätte...

Danke Ron


----------



## foobar (8. Dez 2004)

Du mußt eine .java.policy Datei im Homeverzeichnis anlegen und dann die entsprechenden Rechte vergeben:

```
grant {
  permission java.net.SocketPermission "192.168.9.176","connect,resolve";
   // gegebenenfalls erweitern 
};
```


----------



## Bleiglanz (8. Dez 2004)

WO taucht den diese Ex auf? Beim Applet? Beim Webserver? Beim Simulatorlogikserver? -> tolles Ratespiel...

Stichwort: PORT Forwarding, wenn dein Applet auf den Server zugreift, dann hat es ja nur die IP des Gateways zur Verfügung

Oder versteh ich was falsch? 

Applet kommuniziert über HTTP? Woher kommt dann der 2020?

Das Servlet läuft auf einem Webserver innerhalb des Segments 192.168.*.*?  und greift auch innerhalb auf (einen anderen Rechner?) auf Port 8765 zu??

kannst du dein Problem nochmal beschreiben?

zu @foobar: zwecks Fehlerdiagnose würde ich den Webserver erstmal ohne Security starten!


----------



## rohn (8. Dez 2004)

ja das Applet kommuniziert objektbasiert über HTTP ursprünglich auch über 8080 aber 2020 wurde mir nahegelegt .
Das Servlet befindet sich auf einem Webserver mit der ip 192.168.*.* und öffnet eine Socketverbindung zu localhost über Port 8765. Webserver und Simulatorlogik liegen quasi auf einem Server. Beim Starten des Applets connected es sich zum Servlet welches, wenn es initialisiert wird, die Socketverbindung herstellt, über die dann ein serialisiertes Objekt zum Servlet geschickt wird und von dort aus zum Applet(Daten aus der Simulatorlogik). Das ganze läuft jeweils in einem Thread in einer Endlosschleife damit das Applet sofort auf eingehende Daten entsprechend reagieren kann.
Die Exception aber tritt erst dann auf wenn ich eine Eingabe über das Applet mache(Buttonclick) also ein serialisiertes Objekt in Richtung Simulatorlogik verschicke.
Leider kann ich im mom nicht sagen wo GENAU jetzt die Exception auftritt...
Wie gesagt funzt es innerhalb des 192.168.*.* reibungslos jedoch nicht, wenn ich von außen zugreifen will. Aso der Server liegt auch im mom in einer DMZ :|
Ich hoffe, ich hab die Prozesse so einfach wie möglich beschrieben
und bedanke mich erstmal fürs reinschauen und den Tip von foobar
Ron


----------



## Bleiglanz (9. Dez 2004)

> (java.net.SocketPermission 192.168.9.176:2020 connect,resolve)


steht da wirklich diese IP? Wie willst du von aussen auf den Host gehen?


also gehts um den Zugriff vom Applet auf den Server

du musst den Port 2020 forwarden, sonst geht das nicht; was soll der Gateway denn mit dem eingehenden TCP/IP Paket deiner Meinung nach anstellen?

ausserdem will das Applet wohl eine Verbindung zu einem (fremden  ?) Server aufbauen => signieren!? aber:

d.h. dein init mit dem Verbindungsaufbau funktioniert??????? Der Socket wird hergestellt??????? gib mal in der init Methode des Applets ein paar logmeldungen aus und schick testhalber einen String an den Server




> Die Exception aber tritt erst dann auf wenn ich eine Eingabe über das Applet mache(Buttonclick) also ein serialisiertes Objekt in Richtung Simulatorlogik verschicke.
> Leider kann ich im mom nicht sagen wo GENAU jetzt die Exception auftritt...


WO war die Frage, dir muss man wohl alles aus der nase ziehen? die exception fliegt beim applet!


> eider kann ich im mom nicht sagen wo GENAU jetzt die Exception auftritt...


woher weisst du überhaupt, dass eine geflogen ist?


----------



## rohn (13. Dez 2004)

...ähm ja hab die Java Konsole aktiviert und die zeigte mir die Exception und die kam natürlich beim Applet. Hatte noch ein paar zusätzliche Logmeldungen eingefügt und gesehen, dass eine Exception schon vorher kam, also nicht erst beim Betätigen des Buttons sondern gleich nach dem Start des Applets was dann einiges erklärte.
Um von außen auf die Anwendung zugreifen zu können, habe ich erstmal die 192.bla geändert in die ip, über die ich den webserver erreiche und das funzt...
hm naja mir ging es ja auch vorrangig darum Möglichkeiten zur Umsetzung dieser verteilten Anwendung zu finden, also wie man sowas machen kann alles weitere ist ausbaufähig 
danke für die Hilfe
Ron


----------

